# Cayuga ducks



## neffc (Jan 21, 2013)

I recently bought about ten Cayuga ducklings and plan to breed them. I heard they get rather large in size but are they as big as the Peking?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

They're not quite as big as the Pekin but they are a good size. We love our Cayugas. They are the nicest out of all the ones we have. They've also been pretty steady layers. I'm proud of my Zelda and Sweetiebelle


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Love Cayugas. I really like Cayuga and Swedish crosses.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I had cayugas, beautiful ducks, but the egg color can be a hard sale.I didn't mind the color, but trying to get people to try them was more difficult :shrug: Some are black, some are grey....they will start out darker and get lighter as the season progresses.


----------

